# Panoramafoto bei Google-Maps: Wie Startposition ändern?



## Sempervivum (5. Oktober 2020)

Nicht direkt eine Frage zur Fotografie selber, aber vielleicht hat einer der Fotografen einen Tipp: Ich lade häufig Fotos bei Google-Maps hoch, auch Panoramen. Leider bin ich bei letzteren häufig nicht einverstanden mit dem Ausschnitt, den Google-Maps in der Übersicht präsentiert und ich habe keinen Weg gefunden, diesen individuell einzustellen. Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit, die ich noch nicht gefunden habe? Habe zuletzt mit exiftool ein Thumbnail zum Foto hinzu gefügt aber das hat nichts verändert.
Man könnte erwarten, dass der Startausschnitt die Mitte des Fotos ist aber das trifft nicht zu.
Beste Grüße - Ulrich


----------

